# My first prop - basic kicking legs



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

It seems the kicking legs prop is a good prop to cut your teeth on, so to speak. Here's my first go.

It will be Miss Muffet with her body stuck into a giant spider egg. I'll have an MP3 running that will say things like, "Miss Muffet's brain feels funny."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We had thought about doing a kicking legs prop a year or so ago and never got around to it. I agree it's a good basic prop to start with and has tremendous storytelling potential.

Looking forward to seeing the final product


----------



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks.

Some of the challenges I had included getting the legs to kick with the same amount of distance. I originally thought the attachments to the lower legs should be the same length. Turns out, that's why Scary Terry recommended the turnbuckles to fine tune the distance.


----------

